# Tastatur zum Spielen, so wie diese hier....



## Flachtyp (17. September 2017)

Hi!

 

Ich zocke schon seit WC3-Zeiten mit dieser Tastatur von "Keysonic",

 

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/KeySonic-KSK-6001UELX-USB-Deutsch-schwarz--kabelgebunden-_661677.html

 

da sie 1. beleuchtet, und 2. die F-Tasten schön nahe an den anderen Tasten hat. War bei WC3 sehr praktisch um die Helden zu auszuwählen.

 

Sie hatte nur 1 kleinen Nachteil: nach ca 3-4 Monaten fing die Farbe an von den Tasten abzugehen und die Beleuchtung lies auch mit den Zeit nach. Die Alternative sollte deshalb ruhig mehr aushalten, würde auch deutlich mehr dafür zahlen als die 24 Euro bisher.

Alternate hat sie offensichtlich schon aus dem Angebot genommen. Somit muss ich mich langfristig wohl nach einem anderen Modell umsehen. Irgendwelche Vorschläge ? Sollte wie gesagt beleuchtet sein und die F-Tasten nah dran haben.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. September 2017)

Ich bin mit meiner Roccat Isku sehr zufrieden.

Habe sie nun seit knapp 2 Jahren. alles klappt immer noch einwandfrei und sieht noch super aus.


----------

